# Styles / Recipes For Wlp009 Aussie Ale Yeast



## jonw (30/6/12)

I have an Aussie Pale Ale fermenting at the moment with WLP009 Aussie Ale Yeast. I'd like to hear what other styles / recipes people have used with this yeast - just to get a little bit of inspiration for my next brew. I'm obviously planning on re-using the yeast cake.

The pale ale was, based on Tony's recipe: 95% trad ale, 5% wheat, and POR FWH to ~28IBUs. Tastes great so far!

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/6/12)

A nice stout would go alrite.80% pale10%wheat5% roasted barley 5% chocolate maltMash at 67-68Fwh magnum to 45-50 ibu


----------

